# Hcg



## DEE151 (May 17, 2011)

i got a couple of 5000iu bottles, i was going to mix it with 5ml of bac water and take 500iu witch is on the 50mark of a U100 insulin syringe. but i dont want to put that much water in me. so if i mix it with 2ml of bac water were on the insulin syringe of the U100 would be 250iu? and were would 500iu be on the U100?


----------



## cutright (May 17, 2011)

If you mix 1 ml that will give you 500iu if you pull to .1 or 10 units. That's what I do no need in diluting that stuff with 5ml. If your set on 2ml then each .1 or 10units will equal 250iu so if you want 500iu pull to .2 or 20units depends on how your pins are marked


----------



## DEE151 (May 17, 2011)

My insulin pins are U100 so they are 
mark 10,20,30,40,50,60,70,80,90,100
so i will mix 2ml of back water into 5000iu and pull to the 20 mark and i will 500iu.


----------



## DEE151 (May 17, 2011)

My insulin pins are U100 so they are 
mark 10,20,30,40,50,60,70,80,90,100
so i will mix 2ml of back water into 5000iu and pull to the 20 mark and i will 500iu.


----------



## cutright (May 17, 2011)

Yes 20 will be 500iu bro


----------



## bobbyboy (May 20, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> My insulin pins are U100 so they are
> mark 10,20,30,40,50,60,70,80,90,100
> so i will mix 2ml of back water into 5000iu and pull to the 20 mark and i will 500iu.


 

1ml = 100iu
you have 5000iu hcg in 2ml BW
5000iu/2ml=2500iu/ml

you want to draw 500iu
500iu/2500iu/ml= 0.20ml
to convert to ml to iu multiply by 100
0.2*100=20


----------

